# Dehumidifier water



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can use water collected from a dehumidifier in your rez or is it tainted??? Dont want to be wasteful


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 12, 2007)

I watched on Urbangrower that you can infact use ur dehumidifier's water. www.urbangrower.com and look trough the episodes. Learned alot there also.


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 12, 2007)

I think that would be distilled h2o.  Not 100 percent but I think you could use it.  ppm it and ph it and drink a little see if its good.  I it taste cool test  it on a couple plants


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2007)

Its fine to use, use mine all the time.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2007)

100% safe to use! It is distilled water.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

ar u guys talking abot the humidifier on the furnace our furnace has one hooked on it its bran new i dont no if this is what u guys are talking about our not but i have a big cooler that the watter drips into cause its got a little leak and it all does not go down the tube ,,are u guys talking about this water.. are from like a humidifier that u use when ur sick because thoes seem like they would only have a little watter in it it would be less than flushing the toulet???


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> ar u guys talking abot the humidifier on the furnace our furnace has one hooked on it its bran new i dont no if this is what u guys are talking about our not but i have a big cooler that the watter drips into cause its got a little leak and it all does not go down the tube ,,are u guys talking about this water.. are from like a humidifier that u use when ur sick because thoes seem like they would only have a little watter in it it would be less than flushing the toulet???


 
We are talking about a Dehumidifier, it takes water out of the air, the Humidifier on the furnace puts humidity into the air.

A dehumidifier is really just a coil that gets cold and a fan draws the rooms moist air across the coil and causes the moister in the air to condensate on the coil, thus distilled water.


----------



## naturalhi (Dec 12, 2007)

Be careful! If it's humid enough to use a DE-hum it could also be humid enough to grow mold in the veins of the machine=>O

As the prob we have here, keeping mold under control is a constant battle.

Inside that dehum there's a coil or fins that are constantly cool, constantly wet, and constantly muddy from dust motes pulled through the machine in operation; when the dehum is off during sleep time is the right time and conditions for mold developement:>b.....

When the machine starts back up there's a possibility of mold spores washing down into the water {:>(


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2007)

my dehumidifier is used to keep my basement from growing mould... if i didn't have it run my walls would be an infestation.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

im not shure id take the chance like someone said above what if mold gets in the water ,if any thing id just give it to the regular plants in my house ifi did not wanna waste it ,,,i just would not wanna take a unnessaray chance is all im sayin 






HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## Growdude (Dec 13, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> im not shure id take the chance like someone said above what if mold gets in the water ,if any thing id just give it to the regular plants in my house ifi did not wanna waste it ,,,i just would not wanna take a unnessaray chance is all im sayin
> 
> HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


 
There really is no chance your taking, Dehumidifier water works fine and there is no mold issue.


----------



## naturalhi (Dec 13, 2007)

GD, "A dehumidifier is really just a coil that gets cold and a fan draws the rooms moist air across the coil and causes the moister in the air to condensate on the coil, thus distilled water."

But, unless the air in the room has been pre filtered there will be dust motes, and spores of all kinds passing through the Coil which is damp and cool perfect breeding ground for mold!>(


----------



## Growdude (Dec 13, 2007)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> GD, "A dehumidifier is really just a coil that gets cold and a fan draws the rooms moist air across the coil and causes the moister in the air to condensate on the coil, thus distilled water."
> 
> But, unless the air in the room has been pre filtered there will be dust motes, and spores of all kinds passing through the Coil which is damp and cool perfect breeding ground for mold!>(


 
Has never hurt them one bit, in the summer it was almost my sole source of water.


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2007)

Dehumidifier water will not create a mould issue...


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 19, 2007)

I would agree with naturalhi. Unless you can thoroughly clean the coils or fins, it has been my experience that the coils get dirty yuk.


----------



## trichnut (May 17, 2008)

thanks for the input guys im going to hook up the drain from my A/C. my A/C is making 15-20 liters of water every day.  im guessing that ill need a resivior with a pump going into a secondary res with my nutes anyone have a similar system with airaters?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 18, 2008)

I used dehumidified water for many years in my cellar grow room, with no problems what so ever. Untill the combination of growroom heat and the dehumidifier sucked all the water dry. Transformed my cellar into a dry zone.
Took nearly six years though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> I think that would be distilled h2o.  Not 100 percent but I think you could use it.  ppm it and ph it and drink a little see if its good.  I it taste cool test  it on a couple plants



Do NOT drink this water!  It may be okay for your plants, but it is not potable water and should never be drank.  Condensate water (from air conditioners, cooling towers, and dehumidifiers) can and does harbor the bacteria responsible for Legionnaires' Disease (among other things).


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 18, 2008)

lol,why not just pay 37 cents a gallon for some good ro water or just get it from your tap...why go through all that for water?..i dont get it,dont you want the best for your plant/plants?


----------

